# External hard drive not working, blinking red light???



## AshemZ (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this site, but I really need help. I have an external hard drive with tons and tons of important things on it. It was running fine and I went to plug it in last night and there is a blinking red light. It is a 3.5'' HDD enclosure. Can someone please tell me what has happened and also how I can fix it or retrieve the data. BTW... there is a green light on as well, but it doesn't blink, I am assuming that light just means it is on 

Thanks


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgive me if this sounds over-simplistic, but have you tried turning the drive off and switching USB ports? Switching USB cables? Making sure you're using the right power cord for the external (I have multiple, and so I always have to check)?

Sometimes the controller boards go out. Given that data recovery is over a grand and a new external hard drive is about a tenth of that, I'd first explore any possibility of simple solutions, and if that didn't work:

Search for "open external enclosure" plus the brand of hard drive it is.
Unplug the drive.
Crack it open.
Disconnect the cables inside the case, and remove the drive inside.
Go to your local computer store (or go online) and purchase something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Apricorn-Drivewire-Universal-Adapter-2-5IN/dp/B000QY9KIS
Or This:
http://tekgems.com/Products/tg-usb-sata-ide-25-35.htm
Attach the hard drive from the external enclosure to the device and plug it in USB.

If the controller card was the problem, the computer should recognize the drive within a few seconds, install necessary drivers, and you'll have access to your data again.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

What make/model of harddrive and enclosure?
Without that information all we can really tell, like you, is that there is a blinking red light probably indicating a problem.

If you still have the installation instructions that came with the hard drive and enclosure, check it for troubleshoooting tips

Have you checkrd Control panel, Device Manager, Disk Drives, to see if the external drive is listed.and if any problems are indicated. 
A yellow circle with a ? would indicate a problem that the computer recognizes.
Right clicking on the dirve name and selecting Properties from the popup menu, will let you see if there are any error messages.
If the drive is not listed, is there anything else in Device Manager possibly listed under "Other" showing a problem?


----------



## AshemZ (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow... I have no idea how to "crack it open" and do any of that. Sigh... is there somewhere I can take it that would know what to do?


----------



## AshemZ (Nov 25, 2009)

OK...guyZ I am not good with computers at all. All I know is that it is a 3.5'' HDD enclosure... there is no other numbers or info on it and it was given to me by someone, so I don't have any instructions.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

What OS are you running?
Your only choice may be to open the enclosure and see what is inside.

I assume that you have clicked on My Computer and the exrternal drive is not listed.
When you plugged the hard drive into the computer did you get a notice about installing new hardware?


Right clik on My Computer.
Click Manage in the list that comes up.
Click Device manager in the left pane of the window that comes up.
In the Device List that come up in th eright pane.
Check for any yellow circles with a ? in them.
Write down where they are and the name of the device next to them.
Check under Disk Drives to see what is listed there.
If Other is listed check to see whta is listed there.


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, it's OK you're not a computer wiz. Most people aren't. 

Cracking open the case and doing an internal install is really something I'd only recommend if all else fails.

If you have any friends or relatives that are, I would ask them to help you out. Once you learn a little, you'll find it's really not scary stuff. It's hard to learn without making mistakes, so expect to make some. I opened up external drives that weren't meant to be without knowing what I was doing a long time ago, and that is how I learned how they work. Remember, you're only defeated if you decide you are, and you can do incredible things with patience, guidance, and a hunger for knowledge.


----------

